# Getting kids into HO



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm looking at getting into model trains for my two young boys age 9 and 5. N scale is appealing, but I probably have room enough for HO. I had been planning on hitting the local model train shop this weekend when I spied the following local ad on Craigslist. I believe the setup is 10-15 years old. I'd hate to buy junk. Better to buy quality the first time. On the other hand, such young boys will probably be hard on first-time gear. I'm not interested in a typical cheap starter set. Anyway, here is the ad. I can probably pick this up for $1,000. Most of the engines are older (10-15 year) Athearn. There are a couple of spectrum engines. The track is older Atlas. I believe the seller mentioned "gold", but that doesn't mean anything to me. Apparently some of the stuff is in boxes unused. the seller is an older man. The set-up was never used by kids. Thanks greatly for your opinion. If there is a better way to get my boys into modeling, please feel free to share you opinion. Thanks greatly.


Here is the ad:

Huge HO Train Set, sold only as a set or in large chunks, will not sell by the piece! Set includes the following:

18 engines (two not currently working)

7 tanker cars

7 cabooses

15 box cars

4 coal cars

4 piece Southern Pacific coach train

Lots of track, tunnels, accessories, buildings, trees and foliage, etc.

Nearly everything has original boxes

Tech 4 Train Controller

Two large tables, 4x8 and 6x4 for the setup.


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

Scares me! That's a large mouthful to swallow all at once. I'd lean more toward getting a new starter set (Locomotive, cars, track and transformer) and taking it bit by bit from there. If the boys are going to help, they'll have their own ideas of what they'd like to see and where. That would also give them a chance to pick out their own "personal" loco and/or cars. Now I'll scare you: I started about 2 months ago with a $30 used set and have 10 times that amount tied up, now! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A large lot is a fast way to go to get a table. If you are undecided just wait. The price may come down or it may sell. Large sets do come into sales so another will be posted. If it's close and the price is right for you?

When I look at sets I am interested in engines and transformers, that is where the money is. Certain track and the table have value too. The rest is fluff inless thre is something that really interests you. Bad engines can be remotored, of course condition is important. A premade table saves a lot od time.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

John Deere,
This set sounds good. I would say a little over priced unless the table includes some large structures, and industry's.
You mentioned he said "gold" track, Not nickle silver? 
The "gold" track sounds like Brass and that is very old school technology nickel silver track oxidizes and a much slower rate cutting down on cleaning time, And clean track is a must for smooth operation. 
It's is a DC layout with one Dual cab/throttle control. That can be rough when you have 2 boy's and yourself that want to run the trains!
A DCC layout would give you the option to have multiple controls and everyone's engines could be sitting on the rails either Running or waiting.
DCC can essentially computer control all electronic devices on a layout, Engines, Equipment, turnouts/switches, and accessory's.
While this set has includes 18 engines they are older atherns, (which are the better of the older engines) they are DC and would need a decoder installed to run on a DCC system, do it your self price of about $20 and Shop price of $45+ per engine. Sound like a lot of $ till you compare a new engine that can run in the $100+ range.
I know this is a lot to hear right off the get go, but ask more questions and you'll get some good advice to run with before spending a lot of money on something that will just sort of work!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

here is my math:
*. train controller - Tech4 is a good one 40-60$
*. engines (old athearn) - 25-15$ a piece. that's before the wholesale discount i'd expect to get when buying such large lot.
*. cars (probably from set) - 2-5$ a piece. thats what they sell them for at at trainshows. although if there are some better cars in there it changes things a bit.
*. track that is not nickel silver - 0$. still can be used but has no resale value IMHO
*. tables - 0$ i see them for free at a times.
*. convenience discount - exact $ need to be negotiated.

so it is way way overpriced IMHO. 

regardless i don't think you need to start that high. 100$ will get you well on your way: athearn BB engine or two, power-pack , some cars, some track - very doable for a hunderd or so. play with it and then go from there (who knows maybe the boys will not be as interested).


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

I had a sense that it may be over-priced. The convenience factor is pretty high, but I'm a little worried that in a year I'd wished we put down some modern Kato Unitrack, had DCC with (maybe) sound and new engines that generally runs well. I know the Kato track is pricey and maybe is unnecessary for board mounting, but kids love to take things apart a million times. I'm such a newbie at this I did not even think about the possibility of dual controllers. Do you mean that with the right set-up that two kids could be actively steering stuff around at the same time? I realize this belies terrible ignorance.

Thanks for the helpful suggestions. Keep them coming. I live in a small town where we don't have a club.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

for you convenience is pretty low - you are forced to buy extra stuff you don't need. i doubt you want 18 locos at this point. and even then possibility that all of them are of road name you desire is low. so unless seller agrees to sell several pieces i would pass on that offer. 

while there is possibility of a racket, i think one engine and one DC controller is still enough - your kids can share the roles of engine driver and switch-man.

for 8 and 5 YO i would stick to simple engines. sound is usually comes with very detailed ones and those details will not tolerate the hads of even the older one. (sheesh, i remeber what i done to my engine...) of course you can have a special one that only brough out for the ocasion when you play with them. at that age however that kind of fancy stuff is not really needed, kids imagination will fill in the gaps where prototypicality is lacking.

agreed on track, if its a carpet setup you probably will be better off with plastic roadbed track, whether its kato or atlas or bachmann. 

having good powerpack (even ifused 20$ Tech2 from ebay) is a good thing even if you eventually go to digital train control

PS: convinience i meant is of the seller one. you actually get inconvinience of extra cost for items you don't want. with that the person can


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Gold track. Sweet. I love my "Gold" track. Might be worth a small fortune some day! Lol. Is this a craigslist Ad? Seems a bit high.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Holy Train Tracks...Batman!!*

Hey John, My kids were 7 and 5 when we got our first Train set and I guess my question to you is, Do you want to start from scratch or Someone elses Stuff? Kids just love getting involved with a project like a Train Layout, use of tools,paints,picking trains & cars...its the whole process that really hits home with the entire family. The instant gratification of so much stuff at once can be overwhelming and actually take the fun out of it. For a grand you could take a walk through your LHS and over a period of time work on the Layout that YOU and the Boys design. Sorry if this sounds Preachy but the World is revolving at a very fast pace and this is something that those boys will cherish...believe me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I have to agree with MacDaddy. My son will be turning 6 in April and I'm just doing a little layout but it was one of my better ideas. Everyone is amazed on how much interest he has in the trains. 
I would not worry to much about stuff getting broken. If you lay down rules, everything should be fine. As for prices on supper detailed stuff your youngest will never know the difference. Your oldest will but probably would not care. When I his age I would be so excited I actually got an item. It was mine and that was all that mattered. 30 years later I still have the majority of my childhood stuff. 
As for a layout maybe, two interconnected loops and throw is some spurs. Most kids just like watching the trains go. Yard operations are more for the Daddies  Add a few roads and a few cheap building and I bet that table will be buried with matchbox cars. They will have turned a simple layout into their own private city.
I think it is safe to say that model trains is in noway a bad influence of kids. It teaches patience, observance, nurturing and most importantly it brings a closer bond. A simple train magazine makes a excellent reading aid for your youngest too. Mine always goes to bed with one, lol. 
The most important thing is it has to work. A none operational train layout will surely deter them. Since you are newer to this too, Id would say go with new track and engines. Used power packs and rolling stock are fine. The back bone of operations, are good engines and the power supplied to them. A new engine can be had for 50 - 70 bucks on line. 
After everything is set up and running fine, then you can explore with older stuff. Restoring old engines is a hobby in itself. 
Just pick a good forum and I'm sure you'll get the required help that is needed as you tackle your own layout as a Family.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The Sacrificial Engine!*

One more thing John...get 2 low end diesels like a couple of F9 units by Bachmann and let the boys play Gomez Adams. My son used his Santa Fe Unit and we actually had band-aids on it from its accidents! He's 22 now and laughs when he remembers how he would run HIS train at break neck speed arround a 18" radius turn and it would go airborn. He eventually, with a gentle hint, treated the old warbonnet with much appreciation! :laugh: Good luck with your decision!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

Guys, thanks for all the advice. After breakfast the boys and I are headed to the model train store 50 miles over the hill. I should have asked the question sooner whether to go HO or N scale. I think I'm probably on the right track with HO. We can make room for a decent-sized layout. I'm with you on all the points you make about new versus old and the fun of layout. I'm just looking forward to building the table! I don't know if we're looking or buying today, but I'll give you a report.

Thanks for the help this morning MacDaddy and Xnats.

Jack


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John Deere said:


> Guys, thanks for all the advice. After breakfast the boys and I are headed to the model train store 50 miles over the hill. I should have asked the question sooner whether to go HO or N scale. I think I'm probably on the right track with HO. We can make room for a decent-sized layout. I'm with you on all the points you make about new versus old and the fun of layout. I'm just looking forward to building the table! I don't know if we're looking or buying today, but I'll give you a report.
> 
> Thanks for the help this morning MacDaddy and Xnats.
> 
> Jack



with the kids I vote for HO.
easier to work on too, as far as seeing the parts.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I second the Ho, even though I'm doing N. If you have the room, Ho is cheaper, easier to work on/with, larger selection, easier to fix, easier to find good older stuff at a reasonable price, tougher to handle little mishaps, more thunderous roaring down the track for smaller eyes.  the list goes on and on 
It all comes down to having room.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Just think of the FUN you can have!*

Just like this guy!:laugh:


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

$375 later we're back from the model train store. I don't know whether I'm happy or a little disappointed I didn't go bigger. When Bangor wrote something about the used set being a large bite to swallow, I just got initiated. On the one hand I was sorely tempted to start with a lot of flex track and start building on a 5x10 sheet with a DCC set-up and some fun switching. On the other hand I decided to not be selfish and make this about the kids instead of me. Being a newbie it would take me quite awhile to get a table built, a layout sorted out--shoot it might be a couple months before a train would go round and round. Those eager little 5 and 9 year old hands are ready to play engineer right now. I wound up buying a mid-priced Athearn engine, 10 cars enough Bachmann plastic base track (yes I've heard it called "Backman") to build 4x6 layout on the carpet with a couple of switches, a DC controller and some odds and ends. I decided this would get the kids actually running train by lunchtime tomorrow instead of months from now. Meanwhile I'll get a little smarter and in the spring will start on a larger layout. If that one takes quite awhile to build with the kids they can meanwhile be entirely happy with a plywood layout that slides under the bed.

Sigh. I imagined something bigger but can begin to appreciate the modelers learning curve a little better.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John,

Awesome philosophy on your part ... well stated. Happy dad ... lucky kids. Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Just the Beginning!*

John my Friend, you are on your way to a new chapter in your relationship with your boys and let the bonding begin. You'll have some bumps along the way but they will surely appreciate their good ole Dad!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

All seems well now :thumbsup: See you in about a week when the engines stops running like new:laugh: Seriously, carpets are the hardest things on engines. Track cleaning and taking the shell off, to get fuzz off the trucks, is the next step  Weekly maintenance will ensure that badboy runs like new for a long time.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with Bachman track (you got gray base right?)
Do try to get them off the carpet as soon as possible. Carpet fuzz is really hard on the engines!
You will be suprised on how quickly you will be able to get a layout up and running after you get started. Start small, 5x10 is a great size to start with! Get the table built and 1/2 sheet the top and every thing else will fall into place!


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

We won't be on carpet for more than a couple of days. We are going to Portland this afternoon to get a 5x10 sheet of plywood. I noticed the hobby store had some kind of gray 1/2" composite material down on top of the plywood for sound deadening. Anybody know what that might be? Sort of looked like the kind of wall board that goes behind showers, but was gray, not green. Frankly it vaguely looked like a sheet of asbestos (not that it was). 

The owner of the model train shop persuaded strongly against steam engines, to which the older boy was drawn. Too delicate, too many fragile parts for young hands. Does that square with your experience? I had no reason to doubt the man.

Yes, it was the gray base Bachmann track we brought home.


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

What does "half-sheet the top" mean??


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry for the half of the "1/2 inch or 1/2" plywood" statement.
Gray sheet? I've been around all sorts of building materials and some sub floor materials are gray. 
If you want a nice sound buffer use a 1/2 Inch sheet of Blue or Pink (not white) foam on top of the 1/2 plywood sheet.
I would say the hobby shop guy set you on the right path when it comes to staying away from steam loco's they are a lot more fragile!!
You say your getting a 5' x 10' sheet? The sheets are usually only 4' x 8' same with the foam. If you want 5' x 10' it would take at least 2 sheets to cover that area. You can do it though! try to keep you framing in the 1" x 4" range to keep it all strong and 2" x 4" range.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John Deere said:


> We won't be on carpet for more than a couple of days. We are going to Portland this afternoon to get a 5x10 sheet of plywood. I noticed the hobby store had some kind of gray 1/2" composite material down on top of the plywood for sound deadening. Anybody know what that might be? Sort of looked like the kind of wall board that goes behind showers, but was gray, not green. Frankly it vaguely looked like a sheet of asbestos (not that it was).
> 
> The owner of the model train shop persuaded strongly against steam engines, to which the older boy was drawn. Too delicate, too many fragile parts for young hands. Does that square with your experience? I had no reason to doubt the man.
> 
> Yes, it was the gray base Bachmann track we brought home.


Could it have been cement board?

I don't see how that would deaden the sound, maybe a little.
It is heavy too.
Mainly used in showers in place of green board.
I laid some on my bathroom floor when I tiled it.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I have heard tile guys call it Hardibacker. Same thing.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your are both right, but they are different materials same purpose.
Hardibacker or hardi board no foam beads and very dense.
Hardi plank, thin super dense.
Durarock, cement board, foam beads and concrete.
Chip board underlayment, kind of like the material that you CP used for your layout, but with a waterproofing agent incorporated.
Or it could have been foil backed cellulose foam that was painted.
Or OH who knows, as long as we get JD on the right path for his it's all good!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

What do you work at Home Depot Sean?  :laugh::laugh: You have those materials wired into your brain. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope not HD employee just a hands on General contractor and Remodeling contractor!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Just givin' you a hard time dude!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know!!
Some days, I just come across as a smart A-- Know it ALL!!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> I know!!
> Some days, I just come across as a smart A-- Know it ALL!!


I have been told the same here at home!


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Your are both right, but they are different materials same purpose.
> Hardibacker or hardi board no foam beads and very dense.
> Hardi plank, thin super dense.
> Durarock, cement board, foam beads and concrete.
> ...


Okay. I'm confused.  I was just going to frame the layout using CVG fir or hem 1x4, maple 4x4 for the legs, 1x2 or 1x3 KD fir for hidden stiffening members, and then use 1/2" 10-ply birch plywood for the surface--the same dense plywood typically used to frame kitchen cabinet drawers. 

Is there a better way to do this? I definitely don't want foam. The kids will tear it up.

I'd guess the hobby shop owner used some kind of cement board on top of plywood. I don't see how this would deaden sound, but it would eliminate plywood rumble, kind of like a kettle drum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm building mine with plywood and then I'll use some sound deadening material under the tracks. One suggestion here was the foam used to cushion wooden floors, you can buy it in rolls. I'm going to look into that.

You don't want the tracks on bare plywood, it'll be really LOUD!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry not trying to confuse you.
Basically if your using the track with the base already attached then your only real option for deadening the sound is to put a layer of foam down.
If you use flex track or any track without a base already on it then you use cork or foam base for it to cut the sound.
You can save yourself some $$ and just use 5 or 7 ply instead of Baltic birch for the top. 
Are you planning on setting the track either permanently or semi permanently?
Or are you just making a playing surface to set the track on?
If the later is the case then I understand the use of the birch.


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Sorry not trying to confuse you.
> Basically if your using the track with the base already attached then your only real option for deadening the sound is to put a layer of foam down.
> If you use flex track or any track without a base already on it then you use cork or foam base for it to cut the sound.
> You can save yourself some $$ and just use 5 or 7 ply instead of Baltic birch for the top.
> ...


For the time being, it's a playing surface with unmounted track.

Hmm. Noise. So the foam is cut to exactly the width of the plastic track base? Maybe cork would be better, actually. Glued onto the back of the base. I haven't opened the package yet and assume to Bachmann track base to be hollow.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Some place a sheet of foam over their plywood. The foam helps soften the noise plus it allows easier craving to do a detailed layout. You can also plaster over the foam but it gets messy. Foam is also what the Joan's are doing too 20 years ago, plywood with newspaper mountains was all the rage :laugh: There is no wrong way, just different ways to get end results of running trains.
I think your best bet, would be a cheap grade of ply like Sean mentioned. Get a rolled grass mat and build everything on that. It will never look realistic but the kids will be happy. 
Your framing sounds nice with the maple legs. Later on down the road if you decide to do a fancier/ detailed layout. Tear off the grass mat, lay foam and go to town.
The plywood is only there so you don't fall through leaning on it. I would be a shame to spend 50 bucks a sheet, for something like like.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Even as a newbie, I'm super happy I used 3/4" plywood + 1" foamboard under my 4'X8' layout.
I'm running three trains simultaneously on Bachmann EZ track and the noise level is not an issue.
This seems to be the easy way to go.
The only issue I now have is the height. I'm 6'2", the table is 31", and my back doesn't like it! :thumbsdown: As soon as possible this table is going UP to at least 36". :thumbsup:
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I used 3/4" MDF for my tabletop. After hearing my friend's track on reg plywood vs my MDF, there is a noticeable difference and we both use EZ track. The MDF is dense and extremely heavy, but very smooth (no splinters :thumbsup as well as easy to drill. Just dont get it wet, it'll soak up water like a sponge.


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay, you guys who use foam or foam board. What exactly do you mean and where do you get this stuff? Does it come in 4x8 sheets? You're talking closed cell hard foam of some sort, right?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

You got it! 4x8s from Home Depot.


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

Cabledawg, are you entirely happy with no foam on your MDF?

I get the desirable sound properties of foam, but wood is more kidproof.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

John Deere said:


> Cabledawg, are you entirely happy with no foam on your MDF?
> 
> I get the desirable sound properties of foam, but wood is more kidproof.


I feel the same way. I like the toughness of cork glued right to wood. I can see how the foam might be a little more quiet but I can lean on my track with my elbows while working. I am rougher than my kids. And there is 4 of them! Only thing next time I will use Ply not the MDF. It was only a few bucks cheaper too. 

Like Charlie Sheen says "Plan Better"! 
Just be sure and build rivers and lakes in the original plan. I added mine after and it sucks. This looks like a mess but I have learned a lot! 

Heres my layout!


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

The only two things I dont like about MDF is the transport (breaks easily if dropped) and the water issues. But otherwise I love it. No sanding, takes paint very well, easy to drill and apperantly alot quieter than standard plywood. But you have to have a good frame under it or else it can break if too much weight is put on it. And I'm talking about laying or standing on it with just legs at the corners and no frame under the board. I have a 2'x8' frame made of 2x4's under mine and we've had no issues so far, but I still dont let the kids climb on it.

I also have four kids so the foam was out of the question. Plus my kids play on the layout with HotWheels and Lego's, so we havent spent too much time on landscaping our stuff.

I'll get some photos here shortly.


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

Photos would be very useful 

Great point about the kids, hot wheels and foam. I'm going to call the model train store owner today and talk to him about the cement board he used on one of the layouts in his store. If it really does deaden sound the surface would be tough as nails for kids (with plywood under it to offset its brittleness). But talk about heavy.

Maybe this first layout will be smallish for the kids, leaving me to build a larger layout that uses plywood, flex track and cork base for the bed.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I used 2 layers of foamboard on my HO layout. Makes it easy to add depth to it!

Stay away from the white stuff. When you cut it, little white balls go everywhere!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are the most recent pics of the original board in our layout.

This board is finally finished with paint and for the most part buildings. The roads have about 6 months of wear on them but aside from some paint fade, it still looks good.










Just another angle showing the far back side. In case you're wondering the mountain was made with thin sheets of oak board with expanding foam over that.










A shot of the end of the table with the framing. All three boards were built the same, 2'x8' frame of 2x4's with 4x4 legs.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dawg,

Looks great ... lots of fun things going on. Uhh ... except for the immenent carnage and doom ... hope the National Guard helo can subdue the dino on the roof across the street!

Enjoy! Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

4"x4" legs 
Me thinks he's using it to hold his truck up for oil changes!:sly::laugh:


----------



## John Deere (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome photos, guys. Dawg, do you think I could have the same thing done by next Saturday? Send me a pm and I'll tell you where to ship your layout.

Did you hand mold the tunnel? Or is that the dino lair? When are you going to put in curbs and raised sidewalks?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, Dawg,
Are you trying to start an oil company war?
That's a Standard Oil station with a Sinclair Oil Dino on the roof!! 
Better hide the kids 'cause it's not gonna be pretty when that Dino gets cranked up. 
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually it's a Dinoco station. From the Pixar Cars movie. Used to be a Standard Oil station, but the kids wanted thier own personal touch, so we changed it.

I used the 4x4's since I had them laying around and because I have 3" elevator bolts on the bottom so the tables can be levelled out anywhere in the basement. I could have used 2x4's for the legs and braced them, but this way there is no chance of the bolts busting out the sides of the legs.

JD, I built the first table over the course of a few weekends, but mostly because I didnt get all the materials at once. I wanted to know what was going to work and what wasnt, so I spread it out. THe next two tables were done in an afternoon. The frame is 2x4 with two 8' side plates and four 2' crossmembers. The 4x4's are screwed into the inside of the corners with 3" construction screws which will eventually be replaced with hexhead bolts and threaded inserts (once the local hardware store decides to stock more than three). The bottoms of the legs are tied together at each end for stability. So far it's been very sturdy and once levelled out doesnt seem to wiggle or move much at all.

This isnt to scale, so dont criticize my lack of MS Paint drawing skills. It's just to give you a cruddy visual as to how I built the fram for my table.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

C'dawg,
Just funnin' with ya' about the Dino stuff. :laugh:
I have been collecting petroliana for about 25 years, so my eye catches that sort of thing right off.
I LOVE your table. Build it right the first time and you don't have to do it all over again later. :thumbsup:
I'm just about ready to rework mine, but since my 4'X8' train table shares my 30'X40' garage with three classic Buicks for the winter I have to wait until the weather breaks here in Michigan so I can back the cars out of the way and become a carpenter for a full day. Saw dust and boards just don't get along with classic cars! :thumbsdown:
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

John Deere said:


> Awesome photos, guys. Dawg, do you think I could have the same thing done by next Saturday? Send me a pm and I'll tell you where to ship your layout.
> 
> Did you hand mold the tunnel? Or is that the dino lair? When are you going to put in curbs and raised sidewalks?


The tunnel was just a coat of expanding foam and I carved the areas that had to clear the rails for the trains. The tunnel entrances barely clear the crane car which is my tallest car at this time. 

As for curbs and sidewalks, we arent doing any for now. The kids still move the buildings around occasionally and whenever we get new buildings the layout changes. The ony one that cant move right now is the burger joint because it is wired for lighting. Also this layout and its build design was meant for easy transport and moving. The legs come off easy, the buildings and track arent attached to the board, and the lights/wiring are twisted with heat shrink under the table for easy removal without cutting the wires everytime. As a military family, I can get orders and have to move with little notice. SO the more modular our stuff is, the less damage is done, the faster I can disassemble it, and the less space it takes in a moving truck. We've gotten so modular in our living, we dont even have dressers, just wire frame stackers with collapsable baskets and the two bunkbeds can break down to less space than the mattresses on them.:laugh:


----------

